
Twitter Fast Growing Beyond Its Messaging Roots - peter123
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/02/twitters-hackab.html
======
josefresco
I'd like to see that little 'dog emotion' collar widget that came out last
year tied into Twitter so when I'm not home I can tell how my dogs are
feeling.

But seriously, the technology for your washing machine to alert you, or your
plants to beg for water was around long before Twitter. Twitter is just the
'place', it's not the important part.

~~~
thwarted
The only difference that twitter provides is that the state of your washing
machine is publicly broadcast, for everyone to see. I'm not sure why that's
such a value add that encourages the creation and use of these kinds of
services more so than the ability for your washing machine to send you an SMS,
IM, or email and having it remain private.

I mean, if someone were to create a tool tomorrow that monitors various things
and notifies you of when they change (nagios for real-life?) would anyone use
it if it didn't have a twitterable component or twitter integration?

